
Elon Musk Is His Own Worst Enemy - UpshotKnothole
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/09/sec-might-push-elon-musk-out-tesla/571606/?single_page=true
======
Nomentatus
A severe lack of sleep (actually darkness is more the point for our daily
hormone cycle) is everyone's worst enemy.

